
You're No Steve Jobs, So Look Before You Leap - edragonu
http://www.newsfactor.com/blog_article.php?aid=2872872
======
DjDarkman
This is a weird article, I read it twice I still don't understand what is it's
purpose. Looks like someone just wrote down some random thoughts.

